# Brahms Clarinet Quintet in B minor, Op. 115



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Johannes Brahms - Clarinet Quintet in B-minor Op. 115, Mvt. 1 - Allegro

Jose Franch-Ballester, Clarinet
David Coucheron, Violin
Yoonjung Yang, Violin
Cynthia Phelps, Viola
Efe Baltacigil, Cello

Live recording at the Maritime Museum in Oslo, Norway as part of the Kon Tiki Chamber Music Festival August 14th - 18th, 2012.*

It is very uplifting seeing young musicians perform with such talent that you see here.

The sound is also very good. next 3 movements in comments


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Johannes Brahms - Clarinet Quintet in B-minor Op. 115, Mvt. 2 - Adagio*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Johannes Brahms - Clarinet Quintet in B-minor Op. 115, Mvt. 3 - Allegro*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Johannes Brahms - Clarinet Quintet in B-minor Op. 115, Mvt. 4 - Con Moto*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Guarneri Quartet / David Shifrin - Brahms Clarinet Quintet, mvt 1 part 1*

*The Guarneri Quartet and David Shifrin, Clarinet perform the Brahms Quintet for Clarinet and Strings in B Minor, Op. 115 on Saturday, June 27, 2009 at the Chamber Music Northwest Music Festival in Portland Oregon.*

Here are some more experiented musicians.. the sound is not the best, but it is a fabulous performance.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Guarneri Quartet / David Shifrin - Brahms Clarinet Quintet, mvt 1 part 2 and mvmt 2 part one*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Guarneri Quartet / David Shifrin - Brahms Clarinet Quintet, mvmt 2 part 2*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Guarneri Quartet / David Shifrin - Brahms Clarinet Quintet, mvnt 3*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Guarneri Quartet / David Shifrin - Brahms Clarinet Quintet,*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Guarneri Quartet / David Shifrin - Brahms Clarinet Quintet,*


----------

